# Room for one FP overnite.



## Mariner52 (Sep 21, 2009)

Plan is to depart Freeport municipal on 2003 33' diesel Wellcraft Coastal @ 8 PM Sat and cruise @ 7 Knts to rigs arriving @ daybreak.Bottom fish for grouper and whatever else bites. Bottom fish & Trolling untill 2 PM.
Arrive at marina around 6 PM. Room for 2 rods, tackle And your favorite bait food and drinks. Drinking permitted within reason, but must maintain level head. PM if interested.


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

pm sent


----------

